# What does a 90% W/C look like for a wild discus???



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

This is Rommel's fault!!! It doesn't take them long to get used to it, but once they do, you can easily get away with 90% water changes since the discus will just lay down flat. As you can see from some scrapes and scraps, not all of them get it yet


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

The "After" picture...


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cool. My little guys are still small enough to stay mostly upright even with a 90% change.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

I was so happy when you (FINALLY!) got selected for the grow-out contest, Daniel! Good luck with it and enjoy! I have plenty of secret nori powder and shrimp powder direct from Forrect


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

atleast their flat, some guy does it on cypho.com with frontosas and posted his video of a WC, got flamed 3 pages down LOL


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Heard some Chilis...<3 it, hahah. Cool video too :0


----------



## Jondis21 (Sep 7, 2010)

Dont you just love the sound of water change


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, Jon, but I am VERY happy that the sound of running water is VERY near where the toilet it  !!!!


----------

